# Best all-in-one polish?



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

jej said:


> Hi there,
> I would like to clarify polish or wax is good for the car?
> I have been told not to wax the car because it will damage the paint. Only polish the car is good for the paint.
> 
> ...


NOT correct - that is like saying that clothes are bad for your skin after using soap.

Polishing is a step in the process - after polishing you need to apply a product that will protect the surface you've just polished ... which traditionally was done with a carnuba based wax product, however many (most?) now you some sort of a sealant (Klasse, Zaino, Blackfire, Menzerna, etc.)


----------

